# Mushroom Sauce



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a delicious quick sauce. If you love mushrooms 
you’ll love this sauce.

The tomato sauce cooks for about 10 to 15 minutes before adding
the sautéed mushrooms, then an additional 10 minutes
after the mushrooms are added.

8 oz mushrooms sliced 
1/4 cup chopped onion *
3-4 cloves garlic chopped
28 oz can plum tomatoes.
fresh parsley
fresh basil
salt, pepper, Italian seasoning.
1/3 cup red wine
1/3 cup milk*

sauté onion in olive oil for a minute or two
add mushrooms and sauté another two minutes
or so...remove mushrooms to plate.

In same pan add more oil and garlic, sauté garlic 
until lightly brown, add plum tomatoes and mash 
in pan with a potato masher...add spices to taste and red wine.
sauté for a few minutes then add milk...Sauté everything 
for about another 5 minutes, before adding the mushrooms,
the chopped parsley and basil.

The total cooking time for the sauce is about 20 -25 minutes.

Serve over your favorite spaghetti or linguine. Top with more
basil and grading cheese.

Chefs note: * milk takes the acidity out of the tomatoes, I always
add milk to all red sauces...actually brown sauces as well.

*onions tend to make the sauce sweet, too much onion
will make it too sweet.

Enjoy!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I'm going to need to add that to my linguine folder. 

Sprinkles on a casserole?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Well I'm going to need to add that to my linguine folder.
> 
> Sprinkles on a casserole?


No, I made some sweet bread Sunday and I had some dough in
the fridge that I didn’t use...since I was making stuffed
peppers again (a request from the head groundskeeper) and
the oven was going to be on - I baked a small sweet bread.

This is the first time that I just plopped it into a dish to bake,
usually I make the braded loves with the dough...From now on
I’ll make this way more often since it’s a lot easier than brading it.
I know I gave you this recipe. I make it in the food processor
in less than a minute. 

See the stuffed peppers...That’s only half of them I plan on giving
some away. I used 9 peppers...which yielded 18 half stuffed peppers. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Gotcha on the bread. Looks different in the second pic and yes I see the peppers now.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Are we still grading cheese or are we grating cheese........lol
Looks good BTW


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Are we still grading cheese or are we grating cheese........lol
> Looks good BTW


We've been grading cheese as long as I've been acquainted with her 8 or 9 years. We don't know anything about grating, ting, ting, ting cheese.  I learned to speak Joann long ago.

And now she'll get even with both of us.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> We've been grading cheese as long as I've been acquainted with her 8 or 9 years. We don't know anything about grating, ting, ting, ting cheese.  I learned to speak Joann long ago.
> 
> And now she'll get even with both of us.


Good thing she’s so good natured.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Good thing she’s so good natured.


Oh yes very glad of that. I pick every once in a while but she knows it's just in fun. First ragged on her maybe 7 years ago about grading cheese.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Oh yes very glad of that. I pick every once in a while but she knows it's just in fun. First ragged on her maybe 7 years ago about grading cheese.


You and JV are officially in my penalty box for an undisclosed amount of time.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> You and JV are officially in my penalty box for an undisclosed amount of time.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm happy everyone sees the humor and nothing more! 
I dont know everyones real name yet? My Name is John, Knots is Joann and thats it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I believe substituting almond or soy milk for the dairy milk make this vegan and these can be substituted in any recipe calling for dairy milk I think.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Or try it without milk, altogether. Different people have different tastes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, you can eliminate the milk…Milk creams it up and also helps to reduce the acidity in the tomatoes.
Or are you asking for more Vegan recipes?


----------

